# Best polisher for beginner on a budget?



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

I thinking of progressing to a polisher....But should you only use one to correct paintwork problems etc

I reckon I am swirl free at the moment...so is a polishing machine necessary as I'm only after a deeper glossier shine!

Also orbital or da type which is more appropriate for me as a newbie!

Any suggestions, guidance or tips?

Finally I'm hoping to spend £50 so will be second hand so will look in the 'for sale' section


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

If your swirl free then stick to the hand job, the DA is the biggest outlay and would be better for glazes etc as the rotary is mainly a correction tool.
Suppose you could look at the DA sanders sure there are some threads on them.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

Rather than starting a new thread I'll post under here as its pretty much the same thing..

What i am looking for is some advice on a machine polisher for a newbie! I have a budget of maximum £100 for everything I will need to start with.. Which I presume is pretty tight.
I will be using it on my White car, which is soft paint.. That's all I know!

I usually use SRP by hand, but now feel it is time to up my game, and get the results that I'm looking for!

Any help is appreciated, and I'm sure there will be someone on here that could be kind enough to post a few links etc.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.859963,-0.086200


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm not sure if there are many DAs at that price. The Kestrel DAS6 seems to be a good one and I'm sure I saw it for £119 aside from that I have just bought a Megs G220v2 for £149 which is a bargain buy! 

Then you need pads (probably 2/3) at approx £10 each then your polish (Menzerna are approx £10 each again)

So very quickly your looking at £150-£200 

Oh and I have a White 60 plate fiat so have very soft paint. The polish for me seems to be Menzerna Super Finish (85RE).

I only know this from my thread titled Which pads? 

Craig


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

The DAS6 is a pretty good starting point for light correction and buffing. A rotary is a whole different kettle of fish and can do serious damage to your paintwork very quickly. The last time I checked the DAS6 was on perfectly cleaned for just shy of £70 but of course you'll need at least one pad and one polish on top of that so your probably looking at £90 minimum for new gear.

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Keep your eye out for a standard DAS6 from the bay. Once winter comes the prices drop loads. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Rather than starting a new thread I'll post under here as its pretty much the same thing..
> 
> What i am looking for is some advice on a machine polisher for a newbie! I have a budget of maximum £100 for everything I will need to start with.. Which I presume is pretty tight.
> I will be using it on my White car, which is soft paint.. That's all I know!
> ...


If you can stretch a bit more then this...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...ct-rotary-polisher-gtechniq-kit/prod_876.html

Or a bit more for...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...ct-rotary-polisher-menzerna-kit/prod_875.html

The point about the Das6 is very valid they come up on here and the bay of the E.

The EP800 is highly regarded thats in the links above...:thumb:


----------

